# Ugh - iPod adapter problems



## eccentricafteglow (Jun 5, 2004)

Lately, my ipod adapter is causing funny noises when I go down the road. There's a high pitched whine that gets louder when i accelerate.. and then there's a tapping noise, and other various random noises. Now I'm noticing the highs are gone when I'm listening to my iPod.
Any suggestions? I'm about to replace the damn thing when I can figure out how. (researching the DIYs on here)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Ugh - iPod adapter problems (eccentricafteglow)*

what product are you using to interface between your ipod and car?


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Ugh - iPod adapter problems (eccentricafteglow)*

I'm having the same issues with my USA Spec PA11-VW6. Also, it's even more noticeable when the AC is running. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Ugh - iPod adapter problems (MacPhstoU2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MacPhstoU2* »_I'm having the same issues with my USA Spec PA11-VW6. Also, it's even more noticeable when the AC is running. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I would suggest checking the connections to the radio, and the connection of the ground strap to the car, I suggest connecting the ground strap directly to the chasis of the radio if it is not already connected there. Also make sure that the blue unused plug is not touching metal
The USA spec adapters are great adapters, and with the new VW6 unit they work great in the New VWs and audis, however if the audio noise you hear isn't caused by a loose connection and you need a replacement unit they have a great warrenty as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you bought it from us feel free to call us anytime with questions or comments 201 490 5015
-John


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:46 AM 7-23-2007_


----------



## eccentricafteglow (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Ugh - iPod adapter problems ([email protected])*

Well, I'm using the OEM adapter (yeah, I know, sucks). Now it's not having problems. All of the annoyances are gone for now. Figures, I'm just about to get it serviced.


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Ugh - iPod adapter problems ([email protected])*

unfortunately, a friend gave it to me when he sold his vw, so i'm not sure their warranty would apply here, but i'll follow your advice and make sure all the connections are good. by the way, it is grounded to the radio chassis, so i don't think that's the problem.
thanks for the tip, though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

